# how to pass a random D.O.T. drug test



## joe blow (Mar 29, 2005)

Ahh...Synthetic pee, Quick Fix

http://www.urineluck.com/products.php
This shit really works.


----------



## notthecops (Mar 29, 2005)

Yup, they do work.  But if you get a guy like I had.....................

He'd stand over your shoulder and actually WATCH YOU PEE.  Their was NO WAY I could have used something like that.  I did a piss test every month for 18 months, in the US, and smoked every day.  Those drinks worked like a charm, for me and my wife.


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

Well, don`t feel bad - sometimes they come in & watch the women, too.


----------



## mikey (Apr 1, 2005)

i bet they get off with that one :O


----------

